# Why do people think.....



## rdnkmedic (Aug 29, 2013)

that whatever they have is worth more than anyone else's? Found an ad on Cl today advertising a couple of walnut trees. Already down, limbed ready to load on a trailer. The big one is 20 inches at the base and he says 18 feet to the crotch. Second one is smaller and according to him not as good quality as the larger one. The ad says, "make an offer." 

I would have to drive 75 miles one way, pay a sawyer, let it dry for 18 months or pay someone to kiln dry it. I asked him what he wanted. he said, "well we just want to get a little something out of it, I don't know... well what do you think?" I offered him $100. That's something and it sounds like I am the only bite he has gotten. 

He comes back and says, "Well, I was thinking $300." needless to say it's still available if anyone wants to pay for it. Yard trees too so not sure what we might find in them. PM me if you want the CL link.

Just burns me up that folks think they hit the lottery with everything they have. He said well I guess I'll just cut it up for firewood. Oh, well. Told him the offer stands if he changes his mind. A hundred bucks is a hundred bucks.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2013)

I have a humongous black walnut tree in my yard that granny says is at least 100 years old. She says it's been there since before she was a kid. She used to play in in it where all the branches shoot out in every direction and says she used to play jacks with her brothers in the tree house her daddy built in it. My daddy rebuilt it for us too . The wood is strong - I know because granny says all the shade tree mechanics in the neighborhood used it to hoist engines out of their trucks and stuff like that. I can't really sell it cheap because of the memories. When I was a kid my mom used it to hang clothesline wire to dry our clothes and she says granny did too, so there's a lot of sentimental value.

There is also an antique tricycle in it somewhere worth probably thousands of dollars now. The antique toy market has exploded and Uncle Skeeter says if he'd ever seen that coming, he'd a never hung it in the crotch under the treehouse long enough for the 200+ year old tree to grow around it. So, it would be easy to hire a chainsaw carver to get the trike out and sell it on ebay for probably at least $3000 or more. He might even find some of the old civil war bullets that are supposed to be in there. My great great grandpa is supposed to have used it for target practice before going off to fight the damn yankees. No telling what all manner of antiques are in this 300+ year old tree. 

I am hoping to get at least $15,000 for it but would consider taking $3733 because that's what we need for the roof repair fr the house after one of the branches fell in a thunderstorm and put a huge hole in the roof. Serious offers only please.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Aug 29, 2013)

Sold! I'll be there this afternoon to pick it up.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 29, 2013)

What color is the trike??


----------



## jimmyjames (Aug 29, 2013)

There's ads like that all over the place, everybody thinks they are worth gold... they want you to come in and cut they're tree down which is a big pile of crap tree that's half dead and all branches are tiny and a crooked trunk that measures 11".... and they want you to clean the ground and pay them $5000....... I posted an ad on craigslit a while back looking for logs and I had a lot of calls from people with walnut trees and they all had a friend that told them they're tree was worth bazillions of dollars, one tree I went and looked at that was descent the guy told me to make an offer, I gave him a generous offer of $200 to take down the tree and take the trunk log(20"x24') and leave, he got so angry I thought I was going to get into a fist fight with him, he said he would take no less than $10,000 for it since it was a veneer tree, I asked him who told him it was a veneer tree? He said nobody..... I then asked him if he's ever sold a walnut tree or even used a chainsaw, nope.. to this day that tree still stands and his add is still on craigslist, he reposts it almost every day and has been doing so for at least the last year.. I now see people doing the same thing with elm and maple trees too.......... who would pay to take a guys elm tree down?????


----------



## Dane Fuller (Aug 29, 2013)

rdnkmedic said:


> that whatever they have is worth more than anyone else's? Found an ad on Cl today advertising a couple of walnut trees. Already down, limbed ready to load on a trailer. The big one is 20 inches at the base and he says 18 feet to the crotch. Second one is smaller and according to him not as good quality as the larger one. The ad says, "make an offer."
> 
> I would have to drive 75 miles one way, pay a sawyer, let it dry for 18 months or pay someone to kiln dry it. I asked him what he wanted. he said, "well we just want to get a little something out of it, I don't know... well what do you think?" I offered him $100. That's something and it sounds like I am the only bite he has gotten.
> 
> ...



Those same types of folks will be in my shop drooling over a piece and literally laugh at me when I price it to include a little for the 8 to 10 hours I have in it.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Aug 29, 2013)

Maybe that tree had a tricycle and a tire swing in it. A steel belted radial grown up in it would really push the value up a lot. Especially if it was a Michelin.


----------



## jimmyjames (Aug 29, 2013)

Oh man.. an antique Michelin! That's worth thousands!


----------



## jimmyjames (Aug 29, 2013)

Dane Fuller said:


> rdnkmedic said:
> 
> 
> > that whatever they have is worth more than anyone else's? Found an ad on Cl today advertising a couple of walnut trees. Already down, limbed ready to load on a trailer. The big one is 20 inches at the base and he says 18 feet to the crotch. Second one is smaller and according to him not as good quality as the larger one. The ad says, "make an offer."
> ...



Inst that the truth.....


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2013)

Dane Fuller said:


> Those same types of folks will be in my shop drooling over a piece and literally laugh at me when I price it to include a little for the 8 to 10 hours I have in it.



Next time someone does it, laugh with them as hard as you can without it sounding fake, and say "ain't that funny?" with a big sincere smile. They'll think you were joking and maybe eventually ask 

_"So what *is* your price?" 

"Well, like I said the first time my normal price in order for me to make any money at all is $175.00, but for you I'll sell it for $300." _

I have no patience for them.


----------



## DKMD (Aug 29, 2013)

Dane, those people are drooling because they're slow... Short bus droolers.


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 29, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Dane, those people are drooling because they're slow... Short bus droolers.



:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Dane Fuller (Aug 29, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Dane Fuller said:
> 
> 
> > Those same types of folks will be in my shop drooling over a piece and literally laugh at me when I price it to include a little for the 8 to 10 hours I have in it.
> ...



I haven't done that but I did lose my cool with a lady one day. After several volleys back and forth, I told her she could go next door and get one. After bit of a pause and several hard blinks she said "But, that's an investment bank next door." I just smiled and said "Exactly." I felt better after I said it, plus made the sale at asking price. Talk about a win-win!



DKMD said:


> Dane, those people are drooling because they're slow... Short bus droolers.



I don't care who you are; that right there is funny!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2013)

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/danesdummy_zps82462328.jpg


----------



## rdnkmedic (Aug 29, 2013)

Dane Fuller said:


> rdnkmedic said:
> 
> 
> > that whatever they have is worth more than anyone else's? Found an ad on Cl today advertising a couple of walnut trees. Already down, limbed ready to load on a trailer. The big one is 20 inches at the base and he says 18 feet to the crotch. Second one is smaller and according to him not as good quality as the larger one. The ad says, "make an offer."
> ...



But they will pay $300 for a pair of jeans that have been cut full of holes and washed until they are worn out. And not blink an eye. Probably cost 39 cents to make the jeans in Bangladesh or China.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Aug 29, 2013)

rdnkmedic said:


> But they will pay $300 for a pair of jeans that have been cut full of holes and washed until they are worn out. And not blink an eye. Probably cost 39 cents to make the jeans in Bangladesh or China.



This. So much, this......


----------



## SDB777 (Aug 30, 2013)

This is a video I saw about a year ago.....


----------



## JonLanier (Aug 30, 2013)

SDB777 said:


> This is a video I saw about a year ago.....
> 
> 
> Scott (funny fellas) B



:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## jimmyjames (Aug 30, 2013)

Man I love that video, I'm going to troll on craigslist and send that video link to every person selling a walnut tree


----------



## Kevin (Aug 30, 2013)

Lol that's my video. 

.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Aug 30, 2013)

I think she is the wife of the guy I was talking to yesterday. That is awesome Scott. Thanks for sharing. That is just about word for word the conversation we had.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 30, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Lol that's my video.
> 
> .



I did not say anything but I thought it was either yours or Darrens from a while back. The best ads are the ones that have a puny tree in the power lines over the house with a huge price tag.


----------



## SDB777 (Aug 30, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Lol that's my video.
> 
> .



That's too awesome!

You don't know how long I've wanted to thank you for making that. I saw it a year ago somewhere, and had to look it up on U-tube for this topic(not knowing it was yours!). It's given me some fun, that's for sure!




Scott (hope you've done more) B


----------



## eaglea1 (Aug 31, 2013)

You know Kevin, that a good black walnut tree is worth it's weight in dentistry bills....:)


----------



## rdnkmedic (Aug 31, 2013)

eaglea1 said:


> You know Kevin, that a good black walnut tree is worth it's weight in dentistry bills....:)



Yep.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 31, 2013)

Ha! That's classic. Back in the 80's when I was working as a ground guy clearing the cut offs and stuff, There was some dude next to the tree job we were on, who wanted to have a huge tree removed and wanted to get paid for the tree. You can't make this stuff up. (well, some people can) But my boss laughed his arse off at the guy. He was getting all pissy about it being so valuable.


----------

